# Crate training - during the night - Help!



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

So what we are doing isn't working (see pic)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5793480174/
although he does wee and poo on the pad. However, during the day he is weeing everywhere. SO we are going to try just putting him in the crate at night. How often should we get up to him to take him outside? He is nearly 11 weeks and so far we haven't taken him out at night because he has had a pad in his area.

Help...

THanks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will try .... Puppies generally don't like weeing and pooing in their sleeping area, so if you just crate Alfie have half the crate with his bedding and the other hallf with a puppy pad or newspaper... this is my method and it seems to work ... or leave the crate as his sleeping area, keep the door open and cover the run area with puppy pads or news paper.. This may help :S

Apart from night mess .. how is he doing? more to the point how are you doing? 

Any pics .. everyone loves photos on here... I took me a few months to post pics so don't feel under any pressure ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

don't take him out unless he wakes you up. he will let you know he has to go as they don't want to mess in their crates....he may have a few accidents but just give him fresh bedding in the morning.


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

So should I leave it as it is? Keep the area as it is with the crate open so he can go in and out and then leave a pad down? He does wee and poo on the mat and we don't usually hear him from midnight until about 7am.

The other option is putting him in the crate- if we do do we put a pad in half of it? if we do are we any better off?

If we put him in the crate he will be the other side of the house, im not sure we will hear him, so that's why we thought we'd get up every few hours. Saying that we may actually hear him, I won't know until tonight lol

Eeek this is harder than having a baby lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I left the crate door closed from day 1 making the crate a little smaller for her too. That way she learned to hold it all night...we only ever had 2 accidents inside.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

My poppy is about 3 1/2 months old, I put paper down on the floor around the crate and leave the crate door open for her. She pops herself out of the cage does her business and then gets back in her basket, and she's done this from day one (must be lucky I guess). As Amanda said they don't want to mess up their crates, on the first couple of nights we put paper down in the crate as well as outside and Poppy completely ignored it and went on the paper outside the cage. The last couple of nights she's actualyl been able to hold it until I get up at 7:00, and let her out for a run. I may try what Amanda suggested and lock her in to make sure she gets used to holding it. He will have accidents, but they will soon learn where to go. If you are using puppy pads, I'd stick with them. I started with paper then switched to the pads and it completely threw poppy, she wasn't sure what to do lol. As for getting up in the night, I wouldn't get up at regular intervals just to let him out as he will probably get used to it, or think it's playtime when he see you. If they need to go out they will let you know. Cockatoos can be quite vocal when they want to be. Hope your enjoying your new puppy


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Thanks all - so tonight we shall put him in his crate and only get up if he makes noise that he wants to go out. If he has an accident so be it, we can wash and change bedding.
(i'm off to see Take That tomorrow so i'm hoping he doesn't want to get up too many times tonight lol).

Do dogs tend t wake up more when it gets light? Just realised the room the crate is going into doesn't have a curtain.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady wakes up as soon as the sun rises. we put a blanket over her crate if we are sleeping in later.


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Thanks I may do that and just hope he doesn't drag it into his crate through the bars


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Take That ... enjoy

Yes Oakley gets up earlier in the summer - sunrise and birds singing .... blanket would help.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Alfie_Sherry said:


> (i'm off to see Take That tomorrow so i'm hoping he doesn't want to get up too many times tonight lol)


Fab! I've got tickets for 6th July, can't wait! Have a great time xxx


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Fab! I've got tickets for 6th July, can't wait! Have a great time xxx


Thanks you - i'm really looking forward to it


----------

